# Toro Electric Power Shovel: Love 'em or Hate 'em?



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

town dump pick. looks unused, fires right up! never used one, i think i saw a you've vid once. anyone own/use one, comments?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Well the price was right... a bit curious myself.

Might be good for light dustings, clear it off before it freezes etc.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

basically a self-throwing shovel. downside is it needs an extension cord. gets generally positive reviews. sidewalks, decks, patios, etc. and yes, the price was perfect!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I have a 2 stroke Power Shovel (made from 1983-1985), that I found at the curb for free about 20 years ago. It probably has quite a bit more grunt than the electric version, plus you are not limited and dealing with an extension cord.

It works great clearing patios, sidewalks and decks, for snowfalls of 6" or less. Not so great on decks with glass panels, as the Power Shovel doesn't blow the snow straight up like a blower with a chute does, I have a little corded electric blower I use for my glass paneled decks.

Mine gets limited use, as I find it easier to just use an old fashioned shovel on areas that I can't get with my regular blower.















Here is an electric one for sale









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

My grandmother had one of those. She would use it here and there, but from what I can recall, it really didn't work that well. It always seemed that the amount of snow that it would be for never fell. With a couple inches of snow, it was easier to use a hand shovel. When a lot of snow fell, a single stage / two stage would do the trick.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

carguy20 said:


> My grandmother had one of those. She would use it here and there, but from what I can recall, it really didn't work that well. It always seemed that the amount of snow that it would be for never fell. With a couple inches of snow, it was easier to use a hand shovel. When a lot of snow fell, a single stage / two stage would do the trick.


so what's the sweet spot between a couple of inches and a lot of snow? that's what this is made for!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

I have a sweet spot for any snow equipment that has a 2 stroke engine. It is nostalgic and will be probably outlawed soon.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I had one. I found it at the curb. I thought it would beat shoveling the steps. Heavy? Didn't work well. I went back to shoveling.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

rwh963- If I recall, it seemed to work ok it 2-3 inches of light fluffy snow. If the snow was slightly wet / damp or slushy, it did not work too well. 

I am not saying it is a bad tool, but from my experience, I will stick with a smaller single stage blower before I would buy one of them.


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

thx for the replies people! i personally shovel everything i can. wasn't sure how this tool fits into the snow removal firmament. maybe if it was rechargeable?


----------



## Slinger (Oct 9, 2014)

I tried one for my deck, but found it inconvenient. If it had the capability to direct the snow slightly to the left & right it would have been more useful. I remember seeing an old version of this somewhere. I ended up giving mine away.


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Dec 29, 2021)

Slinger said:


> I tried one for my deck, but found it inconvenient. If it had the capability to direct the snow slightly to the left & right it would have been more useful. I remember seeing an old version of this somewhere. I ended up giving mine away.


Is it realistic to use one of these on the top of deep snow (3 ft. on a deck)? I could angle it off the deck


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Maybe, I cant say for sure. Inexpensive experiment to try. Regardless, whether its a manual shovel or powered, it wont be an easy chore.
I have a Power Curve 1800 for a deck and small walkway that I now wouldnt be without, but I think I'd have trouble manhandling it for 3 ft on a deck. I'd still try if I had to tho.


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Slinger said:


> I tried one for my deck, but found it inconvenient. If it had the capability to direct the snow slightly to the left & right it would have been more useful. I remember seeing an old version of this somewhere. I ended up giving mine away.


This is my basic experience with it too. I’ve only tried mine once though.

seems it does best out in the wide open, like a sidewalk because the way it throws the snow. I also found it a bit tiring to use.


----------



## Zazzy (Dec 21, 2020)

One of the Christmas gifts I got for my wife was the Toro 60V electric/battery power shovel. She always wants to help when I'm either snow blowing or scraping snow. For smaller areas, it works great.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

That two-stroke shovel really works. Unlike my tiny electric one.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I purchased a third Greenworks 80V Pro battery and charger and they basically came with a "free" power shovel. Works quite well for up to 4 inches or so...


----------

